# Schwinn bike serial number maybe AEROCYCLE?



## biker (Sep 12, 2020)

What year could this be?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 12, 2020)

*** 1935 ***


----------



## biker (Sep 12, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## biker (Sep 12, 2020)

Aerocycle?


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 12, 2020)

well yeah-!!! hope you bought it. '35-36 but the Aerocycle aficionados will be PMing youimmediately.


----------



## ABC Services (Sep 12, 2020)

crank is stamped 36


----------



## biker (Sep 12, 2020)

Did Schwinn sell a stripped down frame only bike AEROCYCLE? Seems odd that this exists without anything else from an original AEROCYCLE that we are all familiar with. Imagine getting the parts for this.


----------



## ABC Services (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 13, 2020)

ronbug said:


> Did Schwinn sell a stripped down frame only bike AEROCYCLE? Seems odd that this exists without anything else from an original AEROCYCLE that we are all familiar with. Imagine getting the parts for this.




No that frame only came as a deluxe bike (Aerocycle). Yep that would be the long, hard, expensive road to building an Aerocycle! V/r Shawn


----------



## ninolecoast (Sep 13, 2020)

If that bike could only talk!


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 14, 2020)

Agreed!  Wonder what the story would be for the past 85 years..


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 14, 2020)

Seems to be common route here, in CA,..there is a Wizard that you go to and say "I seek the Steel of Wonder", you leave some beans-under his window on a hazy, smoke filled California night, then Magically a few nights later a  Metal tank will appear under your bed. Then you just do this a few times and find the rest of the parts. easy.

It also seems to be the more _"Rare"_, but common sight in some of the rides for the past years..




Freqman1 said:


> No that frame only came as a deluxe bike (Aerocycle). Yep that would be the long, hard, expensive road to building an Aerocycle! V/r Shawn


----------



## crazyhawk (Sep 14, 2020)

Wow.  I'd be anxiously looking for a sliver of original paint under there somewhere.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 14, 2020)

@OC54


----------



## John G04 (Sep 14, 2020)

Lets see the fork out of it, bet the original paint is on the steer tube. Did someone get it?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2020)

ABC Services said:


> crank is stamped 36




Are you the owner?


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 15, 2020)

Love it!

one orig pedal left!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 15, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Lets see the fork out of it, bet the original paint is on the steer tube. Did someone get it?




From what I've seen on the old Schwinns is there is no paint on the steer tubes. Red primer but no paint. Different painting process than during the late 50 and later. They were dipped in the primer though and most likely the steerer tube was stuck in a cylinder for the painting.


----------



## biker (Sep 16, 2020)

Looks like the first coat of paint on the primer is black. Odd. Would be nice if it were silver.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2020)

ronbug said:


> Looks like the first coat of paint on the primer is black. Odd.



Looks like the black is on top of the red oxide primer to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 17, 2020)

Is this available for sale ? If so can we get a price?


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 6, 2022)

@Jesse McCauley 

This the thread about another stripped down Aerocycle.
I think this is the one currently listed on eBay.

Mike


----------

